# When You Will Receive Your Stimulus Payment "Precisely"



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

Well it's supposed to be precisely but doesn't work for me. According to this I should have received my direct deposit by last Friday, the 17th. Scroll past the photos for the schedule.
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/04/21/heres-precisely-when-youll-get-your-stimulus-check.aspx


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

Didn't get mine yet either....got the bank acct settings to let me know by email or text when the balance goes over a certain amount
....now I can eliminate viewing my account like three times a day.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 24, 2020)

Got mine a couple weeks ago. My Dad got his a few days after that.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well it's supposed to be precisely but doesn't work for me. According to this I should have received my direct deposit by last Friday, the 17th. Scroll past the photos for the schedule.
> https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/04/21/heres-precisely-when-youll-get-your-stimulus-check.aspx


Thanks - so several more weeks before we receive a check.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

And now the IRS website is "down for maintenance"


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

Update:  after all this time, I finally got past the initial error message and the site said I'm eligible for the payment.  However, it said they don't have my bank account info.  I wasted a couple of tries by entering my 2019 info, but eventually figured it meant they hadn't yet processed my latest tax return.  So when I tried to enter 2018 info instead, I was locked out for trying too many times.  Now I can't get back in until tomorrow afternoon.  GAHHH!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Update:  after all this time, I finally got past the initial error message and the site said I'm eligible for the payment.  However, it said they don't have my bank account info.  I wasted a couple of tries by entering my 2019 info, but eventually figured it meant they hadn't yet processed my latest tax return.  So when I tried to enter 2018 info instead, I was locked out for trying too many times.  Now I can't get back in until tomorrow afternoon.  GAHHH!!!


Well just out of curiosity, I went on the site to see if I could get in anyway (despite the notice that SSA-1099 recipients cannot). Earlier today they said the information couldn't be accessed due to site maintenance supposedly until tomorrow. But I just tried again, the notice was gone and I was able to enter my information with no problems. But what I want to know is why I had to re-enter my banking information. They removed my $125 tax payment from that account earlier this month. I hope you can get it done with no problems tomorrow Janice.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well just out of curiosity, I went on the site to see if I could get in anyway (despite the notice that SSA-1099 recipients cannot). Earlier today they said the information couldn't be accessed due to site maintenance supposedly until tomorrow. But I just tried again, the notice was gone and I was able to enter my information with no problems. But what I want to know is why I had to re-enter my banking information. They removed my $125 tax payment from that account earlier this month. I hope you can get it done with no problems tomorrow Janice.



I don't know, because I don't know what SSA-1099 is.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know, because I don't know what SSA-1099 is.


Oh SSA-1099 is form from Social Security to be used when filing taxes.-


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2020)

Guess the feds are early for a change.  Our check arrived yesterday.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 25, 2020)

When I checked irs.gov website last Tuesday, I got the message my check will be mailed Apr 24. I thought I'd be getting it sometime next week.

I saw the email yesterday from USPS daily digest I had mail coming from Federal Reserve and it turned out to be stimulus check  As soon as I opened it, I took a pic to deposit to my CU savings account.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well just out of curiosity, I went on the site to see if I could get in anyway (despite the notice that SSA-1099 recipients cannot). Earlier today they said the information couldn't be accessed due to site maintenance supposedly until tomorrow. But I just tried again, the notice was gone and I was able to enter my information with no problems. But what I want to know is why I had to re-enter my banking information. They removed my $125 tax payment from that account earlier this month. I hope you can get it done with no problems tomorrow Janice.


Well, after trying daily since Apr. 15, I finally got past the hurdle-  bank info was accepted, and I'll receive direct deposit.  Now "all" I need to do is wait til the page displays my payment date.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, after trying daily since Apr. 15, I finally got past the hurdle-  bank info was accepted, and I'll receive direct deposit.  Now "all" I need to do is wait til the page displays my payment date.



Ditto - just left the IRS site, and it took the bank info, even though Social Security all ready had it.  Now to check on info for my SO.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, after trying daily since Apr. 15, I finally got past the hurdle-  bank info was accepted, and _I'll receive direct deposit._  Now "all" I need to do is wait til the page displays my payment date.


That's what it said yesterday.  I just now checked in, and it says my check is scheduled to be _mailed_ on May 1.


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Just curious, how much is the stimulus payment in the USA? Some here in Canada feel that ours is overly generous.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Just curious, how much is the stimulus payment in the USA? Some here in Canada feel that ours is overly generous.


$1200.  for most people.
Although there are various circumstances that'd mean more, less, or none.


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> $1200.  for most people.
> Although there are various circumstances that'd mean more, less, or none.



Thanks Janice, here it is $2000 for anyone that is not working due to workplace closure. So a husband and wife if each not working get $4000 plus their kids that worked can also get $2000 and this will be for a minimum 4 months.

Also money for students, some seniors, extra pay for workers in retirement homes, hospital kitchen and cleaning employees.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Thanks Janice, here it is $2000 for anyone that is not working due to workplace closure. So a husband and wife if each not working get $4000 plus their kids that worked can also get $2000 and this will be for a minimum 4 months.
> 
> Also money for students, some seniors, extra pay for workers in retirement homes, hospital kitchen and cleaning employees.


I saw that they are considering another stimulus here in the U.S....possibly $2,000. Right now anyone who makes $75,000 or less will get $1,200. If they have children 16 and under they'll get another $500 per child.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Thanks Janice, here it is $2000 for anyone that is not working due to workplace closure. So a husband and wife if each not working get $4000 plus their kids that worked can also get $2000 and this will be for a minimum 4 months.
> 
> Also money for students, some seniors, extra pay for workers in retirement homes, hospital kitchen and cleaning employees.


When I first read about it, it was to only be for people with a certain minimum income.  Fortunately they changed it, and now individuals are eligible even if they have no income.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2020)

I was very impressed today when I received a call from the CPA that prepares my income tax.

He wanted to know if I needed any help in tracking down my stimulus check.

He is checking with all of his clients to see if they need help to develop a cash flow strategy for the remainder of the year.

Not looking to make money or fees just looking to see if he can help with deciding how best to free up cash, prioritize debts, help with red tape on unemployment claims, loan applications, etc...

He's the first and only person that has taken a moment to check on me or express concern about my situation during this pandemic.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 6, 2020)

Finally got mine last week.


----------



## todalake (May 6, 2020)

Lee said:


> Thanks Janice, here it is $2000 for anyone that is not working due to workplace closure. So a husband and wife if each not working get $4000 plus their kids that worked can also get $2000 and this will be for a minimum 4 months.
> 
> Also money for students, some seniors, extra pay for workers in retirement homes, hospital kitchen and cleaning employees.


USA stimulus check is a *one* time payment up to $1200 per person.   Not to be confused with unemployment money which varies by state plus an extra $600 per week.   Length of unemployment checks varies by state.    I haven't worked in 10 years and got a stimulus check.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

todalake said:


> USA stimulus check is a *one* time payment up to $1200 per person.   Not to be confused with unemployment money which varies by state plus an extra $600 per week.   Length of unemployment checks varies by state.    I haven't worked in 10 years and got a stimulus check.


The person you were quoting is in Canada, so they do some things differently.


----------



## Buckeye (May 7, 2020)

Got mine (direct deposit) yesterday as promised.  SO got hers about a week ago (direct deposit).  

I think a large chunk of mine will go to a new hot water heater.  Bummer.  I was hoping for a new set of golf clubs...


----------

